# Mystery Safety



## pelletman (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone have any idea what this is?  Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice bike. crown maybe? pre-TOC.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 3, 2012)

when you part it out can i get the ball bearings?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 3, 2012)

Frame looks very much like this one http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35371-to-restore-or-not

Also unidentified.

Crank setup is also similar if not the same with cottered arms and 5 spoke chainring.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 3, 2012)

Laughing my ass off!



thehugheseum said:


> when you part it out can i get the ball bearings?


----------



## rubblequeen (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't suppose it says "Made in Japan" at the top of the down tube does it or looks like something has been filed off?

Why I ask is that between the wars 1000's of cheap Japanese bikes were imported into the USA & UK without names and many dealers badged them up or just filed off the Made in Japan but it's very hard to track any of these bikes down.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 3, 2012)

crap.......if those are japcrap bearings i actually wont need them


----------



## pelletman (Dec 3, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Frame looks very much like this one http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35371-to-restore-or-not
> 
> Also unidentified.
> 
> Crank setup is also similar if not the same with cottered arms and 5 spoke chainring.




True, but the fork is different..  I'd like to see better pictures of that other bike


----------



## pelletman (Dec 3, 2012)

rubblequeen said:


> Don't suppose it says "Made in Japan" at the top of the down tube does it or looks like something has been filed off?
> 
> Why I ask is that between the wars 1000's of cheap Japanese bikes were imported into the USA & UK without names and many dealers badged them up or just filed off the Made in Japan but it's very hard to track any of these bikes down.




Around 1897?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Around 1897?




There abouts....


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 3, 2012)

Is that the same fork that I have on this frame here?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 3, 2012)

I really like the chainstays on Dave's bike.  I need to get out more.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 3, 2012)

bricycle said:


> There abouts....




Right Bri, I know the bike is that vintage, I was questioning Japanese bikes being imported then!


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 4, 2012)

That's quite a funky hand brake design.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 4, 2012)

Pierce had something similar around turn of the century too Dean


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 5, 2012)

Interesting - hadn't seen that one before.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is a view of it.  I have never seen it on a bike, but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 5, 2012)

More pictures...


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool the way the pegs fold up.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 6, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Cool the way the pegs fold up.




I thought that too.  For the record, this is not mine, a friend is looking at it for purchase


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 6, 2012)

it really is a beautiful bike,love the dropouts,pegs and brake


----------

